# Enigma



## Niksko

> No official or detailed description appears to exist for this hop.
> 
> If you have found one, please PM me (Lord Raja Goomba I) and I'll put it in. Or discuss below and if a consensus is reached, we'll put it in the description above.


*MOD: *Above post entered by Lord Raja Goomba I. Original Member's post is below:

Anybody know anything about this variety? It's mentioned here, right at the bottom of the report.


----------



## Feldon

No, sorry, Enigma hops is new to me.

(OT. But possibly developed by Winston Churchill - a hybrid of Mystery and Riddle hops).


----------



## nate2g

Bump.

I have kilos of Enigma and can't find much info on the hop. I was wondering if anyone has trialed these recently?


----------



## Yob

well if it says it not what you expect it can be taken a few different ways..

what does it smell like?

I for one am interested in impressions.. Ive not seen it available here so seems like you are the test bunny my friend.


----------



## nate2g

Yob said:


> well if it says it not what you expect it can be taken a few different ways..
> 
> what does it smell like?
> 
> I for one am interested in impressions.. Ive not seen it available here so seems like you are the test bunny my friend.


I haven't opened the bag yet tbh, but will give them an analysis closer to brewday in a few weeks. I read of the berry and white wine profile it gives and got me thinking something along the lines of Nelson Sauvin...will keep you posted.


----------



## Yob

Anything further yet mate?


----------



## nate2g

Yob said:


> Anything further yet mate?


Finally got around today and opened the bag to assess. Yep extremely Sauvin-esque, without the passionfruit but pungent melon, white grape profile. We're brewing a hoppy wheat with rye and oats next week and I'll most likely use 2kg of Victoria Secret in dry hop as well to bring in that piney/minty/woody edge. Excited to use these. Will keep you posted how it turns out.

Here's the specs of the Enigma from HPA https://twitter.com/naterooz/status/413040462232973312/photo/1/large


----------



## of mice and gods

2 kilos dry hop? What size batches are you doing mate?


----------



## slcmorro

Holy hell... 2kg dry hop?!


----------



## nate2g

of mice and gods said:


> 2 kilos dry hop? What size batches are you doing mate?


Sorry, this is for a commercial batch - 13hL.


----------



## Not For Horses

I've had a beer with this hop.
Its only a new variety that a few brewers have been testing for HPA.
Van Dieman Brewing did a house pale ale for a local pub here in Tas (Rosevears Tavern)
I'd say its pretty similar to Galaxy really but maybe a bit more citrusy.
I liked it but it wasn't really ground breaking flavour wise.

How did you find it nate2g?


----------



## Alex.Tas

I had a single hop beer made by a member of the Hobart Brewers at our recent pale ale comp, I'm not too sure of his username on AHB. My impression was almost entirely pineapple. Some astringency perhaps form the early addition but it smelt incredible in my opinion.


----------



## Yob

Hmm, may have to get some and give them a bash, got a brewday planned in a few weeks time so I'm sure I can dose a cube up, sounds like chinook would go well to balance it out


----------



## Alex.Tas

yeah you are probably right. I just made up an "atlantic IPA" - UK malt and (mostly) US hop IPA with the remainder of my Enigma in as a dry hop addition. its competing against a similar quantity of Citra but hopefully may bring something to the table.

I used it as a 60 (actually 40 min boil because i nochilled it) min addition in a US pale (with Chinook later in the boil) and it tastes pretty good in my opinion so far. Its still a little under carbed so cant comment with certainty. i think it was only a ~10g addition due to its high AA% and not likely to contribute much flavor or aroma due to its addition time. Time and repeated experiments will tell if its okay early on in the boil.


----------



## glenos

I'm planning a Dr Smurtos Golden Ale with Enigma instead of Amarillo.

Enigma is 15.2% AA so hopping with 0.5g/L at 60, 10 and 5 then dry hopping 1.5g/L and no chilling. Beer Smith says 43 IBU, will be interesting to see.


----------



## Alex.Tas

have a chat with Duncan on the threadable for hobart brewers Glen, he should be able to give you some advise as his pale ale was all Enigma.


----------



## glenos

Just looked up his BeerSmith sheet
87% Perle malt
13% flaked oats

0.5 g/L @60 min boil
2 g/L @5 min boil
2 g/L @ whirlpool
4 g/L dry hop

allegedly 35 IBU

I'm still mulling this one over.


----------



## MCHammo

Has anyone else had a play with Enigma? I scored a small quantity thanks to ANHC, and keen to give it a go. 

Any updates on the flavour profile? Any known complementary hops? Good for dry hopping?

I'll probably just make an all-Enigma APA with what I've got, but it would be great to hear how others have used it. Sounds like an interesting hop (Australia's answer to Mosaic?)


----------



## BilBrewing

I've now brewed two single hop beers using Enigma. The pale is mentioned above and more recently a saison where i used it in place of Nelson Sauvin. Hopping of the saison was along the lines of the pale.

I see where people get the "white wine" notes from but i find this descriptor a too "marketing" based. For me it brings a fair bit of fruity flavours with it along the lines of passionfruit or grapefruit. There are definitely some berry notes but stronger than Mosaic (also brewed a single hop). I've also found that it does bring a little dankness in the quantities that i've used and therefore if i were to use it again, i would definitely tone down the quantities. It seems like less is more to me with this hop.

MCHammo, if you do brew with it, let me know how you think it compares to Mosaic as it seems you've got more experience with this hop.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I was at Bridge Road Brewers on the weekend and they have a new world Pilsner done with Enigma at 4% ABV(http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CAwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ratebeer.com%2Fbeer%2Fbridge-road-enigma%2F267514%2F&ei=3rBNVPuRGue7mAWF7YDgDA&usg=AFQjCNF6oXQPzRgCpuYOnmzDAynVkUj-9g&sig2=vIlGx_KTHdtvj7AYL6BfSw) and would have had to be the most enjoyable session able beer I think I've ever tasted! Very interesting flavours, very subtle so I think Bil hit the nail on the head above with less is more! I'm keen to get my hands on some as it would be the perfect hop for a house PA or to compliment a Saison, so interested in your findings above fellas


----------



## droid

bump how have people been going with this hop?


----------



## MCHammo

Well, looks like I forgot to report back.

I ended up making a single hop APA with Enigma, and was thoroughly impressed. I mentioned before that it sounded vaguely like mosaic, but it doesn't really. It does however work equally well as a single hop.

I found that the beer seemed to change character every time I had a glass, but not in a bad way. Sometimes I got apricot, sometimes light tropical fruit. But different every time. It also has a wonderful spicy lingering aftertaste, reminiscent of its tettnang heritage. It's certainly a very tasty hop, and one I'll be experimenting with when I can get my hands on some more. I've also tried another brewer's Aussie Pale Ale with lots of late galaxy and enigma, and it was to die for.


----------



## warra48

Drinking a pint of Two Birds Hop Harvest at the Flat Rock Cafe in Narumburn. It's apparently brewed with wet Enigma hops. Great depth of hop flavour, grapefruit and pineapple is what I get,and hints of stonefruit. It's on a light malt base. For a supposed 50 IBU it has a remarkably soft finish. I'd prefer a more bitey bitterness, bit it's still a lovely ale.


----------



## mtb

Damnit, now I need to buy some. Brewman has none.. no more Hop Dealz.. where do I find my dealz?


----------



## mtb

Bump - Brewman came to the party and I now have a kilo of the stuff to play with.

Anyone else brewing with the 2017 crop as well? I'm pondering whirlpool/dry hop quantities given the feedback above about "less being more" that's not a phrase typically muttered in my brewery.


----------



## EalingDrop

Received mine from Brewman too. 450g of Engima, and some other extras (thank you Steve!).

Attempting a NEIPA by reusing WLP013 (London Ale yeast). Looking for that kickarse grapefruit/tropical fruit type thing it's promising.


----------



## mtb

Sweet dash-mounted Jesus, Enigma makes a great single-hop ale. I'm glad I got myself a kilo.


----------



## Meddo

Also got nearly a kilo from Brewman which I'm looking forward to using. I've had a couple of tins of the Moo Brew Enigma single hop recently, I reckon this would make a great "base" hop to layer a bit of complexity over. After tasting the Moo Brew I think Enigma is making a reasonable contribution to the hop profile of the Oskar Blues IPA which I'm a big fan of (it's listed as an ingredient). My plan for my next brew is to split a 24L batch into four with different cube hops - Enigma, Galaxy, Vic Secret and Topaz - and put them into 6L kegs so that I can get the single-hop contributions and also try to mix up a blend off the taps into the glass.


----------



## abyss

I'm finding that dry and keg hopping with Enigma throws a nice back of the throat bittering with maybe a spicey melon smell then a hint of earthiness at times.
My tastes are old school but the more of this hop I use the quicker the kegs blow.


----------

